# my new toy,series 3 gtr



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

will get more pics when cleaned, 

thanks for looking


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Looks nice, that's Faz's old car and before that Ru I think.


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

Jags said:


> Looks nice, that's Faz's old car and before that Ru I think.


yes your right on! u must have a good knowledge of cars on this forum!


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

very nice i like the rear lights


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Love that car


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Excellent stuff! The spec 3 headlights look so good on a black car, nice buy pal


----------



## trevor0760 (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome rear lights!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

cheers guys  i am new to the gtr world and love every minute of driving this car, is there any such thing of a beginners trackday i could do to learn how far you push these things?


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

ive only had mine a week and im finding it alot more forgiving than my evo 6 was, im sure you could go to bedford or brands hatch as motorsport vision do novice days with instructors on hand


----------



## trevor0760 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bedford Autodrome is a good choice with lots of run off if you make a mistake. Well worth having an instructor as you will learn loads and improve your times significantly.

Bedford do have novice only days so you won't be alone!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

From what I know of this car it's been loved mate ....very nice indeed


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Jags said:


> Looks nice, that's Faz's old car and before that Ru I think.


Correct,was chatting to Faz earlier,will mention to him that this is back on here again,try and get him to buy another GTR


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thought I recognised them wheels. Looks good and more importantly looks like she has gone to a nice new home!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks guy, she will be looked after, I get it on the ramp at work very often, and is booked in at abbeymotor sport tomorrow for a cambelt change.
Thanks again for the comments guys and will be looking forward to trackdays and meets with u lot!


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

looks nice mate, welcome to the site:thumbsup:


----------



## IslandDrifter (Nov 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, this must be Ru's ex.
If so it is very well specified but it looks like it is still wearing a Series 2 splitter. Something for the future maybe to really be in the Series 3 club.
Look forward to seeing you both at some GTROC meets.


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

Mudflap said:


> Yes, this must be Ru's ex.
> If so it is very well specified but it looks like it is still wearing a Series 2 splitter. Something for the future maybe to really be in the Series 3 club.
> Look forward to seeing you both at some GTROC meets.


Thankyou, it is a series 3 front splitter aint it??


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

matt-gtr said:


> Thankyou, it is a series 3 front splitter aint it??


Afraid not from what I can see.

We all smash splitters from time to time and it looks like yours was replaced with the cheaper and easier to get Series 2 version.

It's one of the things to look out for when buying the Series 3.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

I think you have Nissan Part Number 96015-24U10 fitted to your car.

To the best of my knowledge from 97/02 the last of the R33 GTRs had Nissan Part No 96015-98U00. This date is factory production - not date of registration.

Apologies if I'm wrong but you could try to get price from a good Nissan dealer. Sooner or later I expect I'll need a new one so let me know how you get on.


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

Mudflap said:


> I think you have Nissan Part Number 96015-24U10 fitted to your car.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge from 97/02 the last of the R33 GTRs had Nissan Part No 96015-98U00. This date is factory production - not date of registration.
> 
> Apologies if I'm wrong but you could try to get price from a good Nissan dealer. Sooner or later I expect I'll need a new one so let me know how you get on.


Thanks for the good info, I'll look into that
:thumbsup:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks awesom as it is


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes it does look great and, as I've said previously, I know the car to be well specified.

I was only drawing attention to matt-gtr's own reference to the car being a Series 3. The deeper Series 3 splitter is a particular external feature of this marque.

Can't wait to see matt-gtr and his car it at a meet.


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Hot!!!!

Damn I need a set of those Headlights..


----------

